# Audi Sport Plans R15 "plus" Test Run in Le Mans Series Round at Le Castellet



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Ingolstadt, GERMANY – To further prepare for the 2010 24 Hours of Le Mans, Audi Sport is planning an additional racing commitment with the Audi R15 TDI that has undergone further development. For April 11, the participation in the 8-hour race at Le Castellet in southern France is planned for testing purposes.
* Full Story *


----------

